# The Bag Update



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 31, 2008)

So many of you remember my Juicy Couture Bag Debate.

Well, this weekend I found and fell in love with this bag at the Christian Dior Outlets.

What do you all think? I hope it screams sophisticated, grown up, and fun!

Is it good for year round?


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 31, 2008)

I LOVE Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *runs to check out the dior website*

Personally I like this bag better then the JC bag from before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have to say taste in bags are a really personal thing...so it's hard to comment objectively.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I LOVE Dior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *runs to check out the dior website*

Personally I like this bag better then the JC bag from before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have to say taste in bags are a really personal thing...so it's hard to comment objectively._

 

Thanks so much! I actually got this bag at an outlet, i don't know if the dior site would have it


----------



## Divinity (Mar 31, 2008)

Good choice!  I personally think either would be cute, BUT this one is a bit more sophisticated.  Enjoy


----------



## Janice (Apr 1, 2008)

People are going to freak at me for saying this, but IMHO Juicy bags are for teens. The Dior bag is so much more sophisticated!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 1, 2008)

I totally agree with Janice. This is a timeless pieve. Juicy, not so much- imho. 

Love the new bag girl!


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 1, 2008)

*drool* I love that BAG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would use it year round, if I wanted to!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Apr 1, 2008)

Dude there's a Dior outlet? I see you're from NY too, where is it?

The bag is really nice btw =]


----------



## melliquor (Apr 1, 2008)

I love Dior bags.  It is def timeless and sophisticated.  Enjoy.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I am so pleased that you all love it as much as I do. I think in the end I did decide that Juicy was just not for me.

Sing- there is a dior outlet at the woodbury commons up near highland mills ny (about an hr from the city)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

now THAT is gorgeous... better than juicy couture to be honest and i LOVE juicy
but im always a dior girl lol
i love the colour, the style everything
you made a good choice


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 1, 2008)

its gorgeous and really versatile looking, love the nudey colour x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank yee!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the shape, but I do like the colour and it does look really sophisticated.


----------



## mistella (Apr 4, 2008)

I love dior! cute bag.. much better than Juicy. Are there any Dior outlets in CA? ugh lucky!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 4, 2008)

That bag is druel worthy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL. It is very sophisticated. Great choice.


----------



## KittyKat (Apr 4, 2008)

wooow,I LOVE this bag *drool* I want it to,lol. And I definately think you can wear this all year round, it looks sooo versatile and sophisticated.
Great choice girl!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies, I am glad you all love it too!!

Mistella, there should be dior outlets all over! Good luck finding yours


----------



## Flammable (Apr 9, 2008)

What a pretty color! I also like the brown Dior pictured behind your bag.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

Gorgeous purse!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2008)

Dior just says 'sophisticated'...Juicy is trendy teeny bop IMHO. I love the color of this bag too. I love classy handbags. Switching from my black winter Furla bag to a beautiful cream Martine Sitbon bag just a few shade lighter than your new bag...love


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 25, 2008)

definitely a better choice! i love me some dior =)


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

Girrrl, this bag is HOTNESS.  I love it!!!


----------

